# ISO NSS 9 EVO3 plastic mounting bracket



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Looking for a SIMRAD bracket, folks that console mounted their system may have one around. Ft Myers area would be great!

Thanks
Dave


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I got one for you. Live in Sarasota but work in FM and am there most of the week.

PM me your phone # and we can connect.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Many thanks! Sent you a PM


----------

